# Vanguard Zuma Vs. Vanguard Laser



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am thinking about a purchase of either of these two boats, and am wondering waht would work best for a fairly shielded bay, with 2-3 intermediates in it. thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My wife and I own a Zuma and have enjoyed four years sailing with it on an inland lake in Maine. It is a great boat for one or two, but would be very tight for three. The cockpit is generous for a boat this size and is more comfortable (better for 40 something sailors)in our opinion than the laser. We also looked at both, but decided on the Zuma, and for us it was the right decision. Good luck, I''m sure you could not go wrong with either as they are great boats.


----------

